# June Voting Poll



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

It's time to vote! Choose your favorite pics from our members entries of 'Travelling Goldens'.

It's Multiple Choice so you are welcome to vote for every photo that you like. First select all the photos you like, then click 'Vote Now'.

A reminder that you may not be able to vote if using an app or enhanced mobile view, in this case you will need to vote via your internet browser or using desktop view.

Thanks to those members whose photos aren't eligible due to a previous win, extra photos shared or having less then 25 posts: fourlakes, abh1777, Wesleyandme, megthechamp, tpetty09 and MannySamson. We love all the pictures.


1: ArchersMom










2: jennretz










3: IndigoJen










4: my4goldens










5: Brave










6: Hilabeans










7: GoldeninCT










8: PuppyCricket

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











9: Pammie










10: OscarsDad










11: LynnC










12: Neeko13










13: Julie Timmons









14: Otis-Agnes-*see last entry
*

15: Karen519










16: Izziebeth










17: swishywagga










18: Sweet Girl 











19: Rob's GRs










20: Deborus12 











21: tlvgolden










22: Cathy's Gunner










23: Ivyacres 











24: BriGuy










25: Sarah J










26: AGirlNamedScout










27: turtle66










*#14-Otis-Agnes*


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

It's time to vote, This poll will close on *06-30-2018* at *08:17 PM. 
*


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Don't forget to vote, such great photos this month!.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Have you picked out your favorites yet?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Ivyacres said:


> Have you picked out your favorites yet?


I sure did, they're ALL great entries!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

15 Votes in so far........

Look through the entries and make your selections.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

18 members have voted.
Don't miss your chance, vote for all your favorites before the poll closes at 8:17pm on Saturday 6/30.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

23 Votes in so far.......

If you haven't voted yet, look through the entries and make your selections.
It's multiple choice, you can vote for more than one entry. Mark all your favorites, then select Vote Now!

ALL great entries, such a fun theme this month.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Don't forget to Vote everyone-only 23 votes in so far.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Don't forget to vote for your favourite Travelling Golden(s)!.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

25 votes are in, don't forget to cast your vote.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

26 Votes in.........

The voting poll closes Saturday, June 30th @ 8:17 PM EST.

Look through the entries, make your selections-it's multiple choice you can vote for as many as you want. Then select VOTE NOW.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Time to cast your Votes, only 28 members have voted so far.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

30 Votes in-

The last day to vote is Saturday June 30th.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Have you voted?

Only 31 Votes in so far........


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

There's 33 votes in. 

The voting closes in 2 days, on Saturday, June 30 just after 8 PM.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Ivyacres said:


> There's 33 votes in.
> 
> The voting closes in 2 days, on Saturday, June 30 just after 8 PM.


Don't forget to vote everyone!.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Only 34 members have voted and there's one day left to vote!
This poll will close on 06-30-2018 at 08:17 PM


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

I swear this is the hardest thing I have to do every month...all the pictures are fantastic!!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

37 votes in......

Voting ends tomorrow-Saturday 6-29 @ 8:17 PM EST


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

TODAY is the Last day to cast your Votes in the June Photo Contest. 

You can vote for as many pictures as you want, look through the entries, make ALL your selections, then click VOTE NOW!

Voting Poll Closes at 8:17 PM EST.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Don't forget to vote for your favorite goldens today!!!!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Today's the last day to vote! The poll closes at *08:17 PM.*


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Voted  So many cute travelling goldens!!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Just a few hours left to vote, be sure to get yours in by 8:17 PM EST!.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

There's only a few hours left to piuck your favorite traveling golden!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Not long left to vote now, be sure to get your's in!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Congratulations GoldeninCT, great photo!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations GoldeninCT!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Congratulations GoldeninCT  Such a great picture!


----------

